# Midlands Meet?



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

How about it? There are so many of us in and around Birmingham it seems a shame not to get together more regularly. Selfishly I'm going to suggest Cannon Hill park in Edgbaston as its logistically easy for us to get to but it also offers plenty for kids of all ages if youre bringing them, good parking and a relatively decent cafe for us. A picnic in the park would be fab but a little unlikely for the foreseeable future I think. 

Anyone interested? Let me know whether a weekday is doable for you or whether it would need to be a weekend and I'll go with the majority and put some dates together. I think there were some newbies relatively recently from the midlands do please come along  if interested. 

El x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

And us - weekday or weekend


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know how to do the little 'bump' emoticon ..... but .....

*Bump*


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moononthetides (Feb 20, 2013)

I could do this. I'm only having IVF in July though so no children yet - would still love to tag along if no one minds


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

The more the merrier and those at any point in the process is welcome. I got so much from the meets I went on at the start of my journey x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi

Inde tipped me off that there was a possible midlands meet as I don't come on FF much of late!

We may come along depending on chosen day and time. Location is no prob.

I'll try and remember to pop back for updates!   

Lou


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Elpida - Would love to attend any meet and meet your two! Location doesn't matter to me and I could visit my sister en route too. Would have to be a weekend for me though x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

El - would love to try and come up and see you and the babes.. 


Tis xx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I dont live far from cannon hill. Im a singley (but not through choice) id still love to meet up with you guys. ...what do you think? Xx


----------



## BillyC (May 3, 2010)

I live further north but would love to meet up with some more people.  Birmingham isn't too far for a day trip so long as the meet isn't too early in the day, and I'm still on maternity leave so can do weekday or weekend.
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Just jumping in here to say to Bagpuss that there are a number of ladies posting on the singles board who, though going it alone, wouldn't say they were doing it alone by preference.    Welcome to the singles board.  


A-Mx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Wicked. I'll try and do a poll with a few dates x


----------

